# RBE v1.27 released!



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

RBE v1.27 hit public!



> Added volt modding capability for CHL8214 voltage controller (reference design 6870 and 6850 cards).
> Added volt modding capability for VT1556M voltage controller (reference design 6970 and 6950 cards).
> Changing DeviceID now changes both locations properly (hopefully) all the time.
> Changing VendorID should work in more cases now.
> ...



Have fun using it!


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the continued support to a great tool


----------



## Charly (Jan 11, 2011)

Tnx TPU guys, will test when I got my SB system, with cfx6950 .


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for this great app 

tested it out but my HD 6970 is locking up at attempt to boot into windows if I change any clock settings in bios? Can you not alter clocks? Is this just for volt changing?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 11, 2011)

Exxxxcelllent!


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 11, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Thanks for this great app
> 
> tested it out but my HD 6970 is locking up at attempt to boot into windows if I change any clock settings in bios? Can you not alter clocks? Is this just for volt changing?



I think this may have something to do with your issue:



			
				BAGZZlash said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I have to contradict: RBE v1.27 will (hopefully) support voltage control for 69x0 cards (among other things), *but clock setting is still an issue because ATI introduced a new nagging BIOS clocking protection into their drivers.*


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems I can only change voltage in RBE, if I change any other setting, clock speeds or ccc limit etc it results in a crash when PC attempts to boot into windows? 

Anybody else tried this yet? 

Set my voltage to 1.275 'no other settings changed' in RBE Flashed with this altered bios but voltage still showing as 1.175 in gpuz?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 11, 2011)

GPU-Z Doesn't read voltage from the card. It gets it's info from the driver. (On these cards at least)


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> GPU-Z Doesn't read voltage from the card. It gets it's info from the driver. (On these cards at least)



Ok, thanks for that, yeah upping the voltage has given card more stability, just ran 3D mark 11 at max ccc 950/1450. It would crash at stock volts with 20%+ powerplay.

Just ran 950/1450 with 20%+ powerplay @ 1.25volts 'via RBE Bios Flash'
PII 1055t @ 3.6GHZ,

Totally stable got P5397 3DMarks!

Link - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/403896

Going to use afterburner next to get around ccc limits, see how far this card can go...


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

Thrilling stuff, I would love to see some nice overclocking results that have been made possible by RBE! Keep us updated!


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for uploading.

So to edit my 6970, I just change the MV in the 4th tab ONLY (default 1175= 1.175v) to 1200 for a small vGPU increase to 1.2v?
(and also click on "set recommended fan speeds" for good measure)

Is this all that I have to do?


----------



## Amorpheus (Jan 11, 2011)

One suggestion: Put a big disclaimer into the first post that clock changes on 69xx don't work by BIOS. Apparently trying it prevents booting into Windows, which is annoying for people that don't know that this changed. (No need to open case and fiddle with switch.)

I'm going to undervolt 3D to 1,1V because my card ran 880 totally fine as a 6950.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Shouldn't these voltages be in increasing order?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

Murjuk said:


> Shouldn't these voltages be in increasing order?
> http://i55.tinypic.com/2aikky1.jpg



No, the order is not important.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

nice one man, ive had mine at 1010 core at crazy volts, 1.42 I think, it completed 3dmark 11 bench but Im not keeping it that way, I think 1.25 for a 24hr 950/1500 clock is really nice.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> nice one man, ive had mine at 1010 core at crazy volts, 1.42 I think, it completed 3dmark 11 bench but Im not keeping it that way, I think 1.25 for a 24hr 950/1500 clock is really nice.



Try a value near 1.175V to use 950mHz. My card is stable @950mHz with 6970 3D voltage.


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 11, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Seems I can only change voltage in RBE, if I change any other setting, clock speeds or ccc limit etc it results in a crash when PC attempts to boot into windows?
> 
> Anybody else tried this yet?



Same here - tried to up the OC limits to 1000/1600 but after flash only Blackscreen after Winlogo and Logosound was the result. Thought it was the driver, reinstalled it but with no success...

Seams that, as BAGZZlash already said, that the fu** ATI driver prevents this... What a pitty!

Took after this the stock XFX6970 bin and changed only the VGPU to 1220.
Thats more than enough for me! Otherwise it will be too loud under air

BIG THANKS GO OUT TO BAGZZlash & Wizzard!!!!


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> nice one man, ive had mine at 1010 core at crazy volts, 1.42 I think, it completed 3dmark 11 bench but Im not keeping it that way, I think 1.25 for a 24hr 950/1500 clock is really nice.



Try a value near 1.175V to use 950mHz. My card is stable @950mHz with 6970 3D voltage.

BTW, I couldn't make overdrive hacking method 1 with an 6850. Is there anyone could make it work?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 11, 2011)

Another report: 

Subvendor ID changing works - tested from XFX to ATI
Device ID did not work: stays at 6719 (but 6970 selected -> 6718)

*EDIT*

Wanted to change 0900 VGPU for 2D to 0700 - But also: After reboot Blackscreen after Winlogo

Looks like that "only" 3D VGPU works properly - But nevertheless THATS MORE than enough at the moment


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

why would we change the subvendor ID again?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Another report:
> 
> Subvendor ID changing works - tested from XFX to ATI
> Device ID did not work: stays at 6719 (but 6970 selected -> 6718)
> ...



I have changed 6850 2D and 3D voltage and it worked.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Another report:
> 
> Subvendor ID changing works - tested from XFX to ATI
> Device ID did not work: stays at 6719 (but 6970 selected -> 6718)
> ...



Device ID wouldn't work anyway.  Because flashing a 6950 bios into a 6970 board and the device ID remains at 6719, when it should be 6718...

The question is, where is GPU-Z getting the device ID from, if BIOS changing isn't causing it to change?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Device ID wouldn't work anyway.  Because flashing a 6950 bios into a 6970 board and the device ID remains at 6719, when it should be 6718...
> 
> The question is, where is GPU-Z getting the device ID from, if BIOS changing isn't causing it to change?



I think GPU-z is getting device id from backup BIOS.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Thanks very much for uploading.
> 
> So to edit my 6970, I just change the MV in the 4th tab ONLY (default 1175= 1.175v) to 1200 for a small vGPU increase to 1.2v?
> (and also click on "set recommended fan speeds" for good measure)
> ...



Um....no one answered my question O_O
It's register #4 for 3D GPU right?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Um....no one answered my question O_O
> It's register #4 for 3D GPU right?


Yes, it should be. Default 3D voltage is 1.175 so you should change that register.


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 12, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Is this just for volt changing?



Up to now - it looks like - And there only 3D VGPU (1,175 if 6970 is flashed)


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 12, 2011)

Murjuk said:


> I have changed 6850 2D and 3D voltage and it worked.



OK?! Will try again tomorrow - to late here again   Thx for your Info...

*EDIT*

ok... tried XFX6970 Bios and ASUS (from this thread Bios) in order to change 2D VGPU but evertime the same : Blackscreen after Winlogo.

@Murjuk: How Did you Do this 2D VGPU change and which BIOS do you use? And which Driver (ASUS or normal Catalyst?)?


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks.
It's better to be safe than sorry, and I almost had a heart attack when the author said that the voltage regulator can accept a maximum of 2.8v.  Even a card under LN2 would instantly die if that much was put through a GPU, and who knows if an explosion would happen on air...

1.2v-1.225v seems like a sweet spot...


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Did anyone try "set recommended fan profiles" on a 6970?


----------



## Amorpheus (Jan 12, 2011)

I wonder why GPU-Z always reports 1,15V for mine after flashing, even when I change both #3 and #4. It showed an accurate/original 1,175V before.

What values are you guys modifying? I left the voltage that's listed with the clocks at --.

Edit: After trying various ranges from 1.100 to 1.275 I'm not seeing a change in temperature (which should be noticeable), or better stability at speeds around 950MHz.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 12, 2011)

about device Id's, I asked this earlier elsewhere, these are commands in atiflash

-padevid and -passid?

is it possible we can go from dev.id 6719 to 6718 from here, making our cards PROPER 6970's? Im going to have a go but I may need a little guidance please


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Did anyone try "set recommended fan profiles" on a 6970?


Fan profiles of 6xxx series are controlled by drivers now.



Amorpheus said:


> I wonder why GPU-Z always reports 1,15V for mine after flashing, even when I change both #3 and #4. It showed an accurate/original 1,175V before.
> 
> What values are you guys modifying? I left the voltage that's listed with the clocks at --.
> 
> Edit: After trying various ranges from 1.100 to 1.275 I'm not seeing a change in temperature (which should be noticeable), or better stability at speeds around 950MHz.



GPU-Z can't read voltages above default 3D voltage right now. (I tested with smart doctor few days ago.)


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 12, 2011)

should I keepposting this untill its confirmed?

-padevid [deviceID] and -passid [ssid]? (in ATIFLASH)

is it possible we can go from dev.id 6719 to 6718 from here, making our cards PROPER 6970's? Im going to have a go but I may need a little guidance please


----------



## mechtech (Jan 12, 2011)

Can not aquire my 4850 BIOS in xp x86 or in win7 x64?!?!

Hangs?!?

What other info do you need from me?


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> should I keepposting this untill its confirmed?
> 
> -padevid [deviceID] and -passid [ssid]? (in ATIFLASH)
> 
> is it possible we can go from dev.id 6719 to 6718 from here, making our cards PROPER 6970's? Im going to have a go but I may need a little guidance please



You can't make your cards PROPER 6970's because the texture units are still not unlocked.  Only the shaders are.  But there's apparently no noticable difference anyway...(this isn't my info; this was posted elsewhere).

Also, more of people are starting to have problems with fully "unlocked" 6950's with the 6970 bios...a few couldn't even use the 6950 shader only unlock....although there are plenty having zero problems at all.  It's not a 100% guaranteed thing...


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Amorpheus said:


> I wonder why GPU-Z always reports 1,15V for mine after flashing, even when I change both #3 and #4. It showed an accurate/original 1,175V before.
> 
> What values are you guys modifying? I left the voltage that's listed with the clocks at --.
> 
> Edit: After trying various ranges from 1.100 to 1.275 I'm not seeing a change in temperature (which should be noticeable), or better stability at speeds around 950MHz.



Make sure you POWER OFF the computer after a flash.


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

May I ask what kinda speed and volts people are getting on their 6970's now with RBE? (NOT 6950).  Because I gained a WHOLE fat 20 mhz on the core with 1.225v   920 to 940...

940 mhz for 1.225v doesn't sound right, does it?  It's GOTTA be my two 6 pin PSU or my 1.1 PCIE P5WDH motherboard causing this...? or who knows...maybe my core is maxed?

And I'm using a 6 pin to 8 pin adapter for the PCIE since the PSU only has two 6 pin connectors...could this be holding the core back?   (if the core wants more power and can't get it...) Someone said an 8 pin connector (native, or 6+2 pin) can draw more amps than a 6 pin...(or a 6 pin using an adapter to 8 pin).....then someone else said that they draw the exact same amps...eh?


----------



## Amorpheus (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Make sure you POWER OFF the computer after a flash.


I see, I guess voltage registers may not be updated with a reboot? It was enough for the 6950>6970 flash. May try again later, thanks for the hint!


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Amorpheus said:


> I see, I guess voltage registers may not be updated with a reboot? It was enough for the 6950>6970 flash. May try again later, thanks for the hint!



Yeah some things require a full power off to take effect.  The 975X chipset was like this....it couldn't reset the FSB strap unless there was a power cycle to the chipset (that's why the early boards with early bioses would power down the PSU for 5 seconds, if overclocked past 320 FSB, on every reboot.  Later, they changed it so the board loses power to the chipset, but the PSU doesn't cut off power to the devices).

I've had videocard crashes so bad, that the screen was still corrupted after a reboot.  Required a power off.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> May I ask what kinda speed and volts people are getting on their 6970's now with RBE? (NOT 6950).  Because I gained a WHOLE fat 20 mhz on the core with 1.225v   920 to 940...



990/1475 1.300mv 43%fan, stable but not totally tested, theres more in this under air Im sure. Im happy with the core but theres more in the memory, going for 1500 max I think then I shall stop.


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 12, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> 990/1475 1.300mv 43%fan, stable but not totally tested, theres more in this under air Im sure. Im happy with the core but theres more in the memory, going for 1500 max I think then I shall stop.



My xfx hd 6970 does 1525mhz memory at stock volts, no errors in furmark, these cards seems to oc quite well on the memory. Im limited to around 950mhz on the core 

Can't really complain though 950/1525 is a decent OC getting GTX 580 speeds with this card now 

Just waiting on Bulldozer now, sandybridge looks awesome but I can't go over to intel, guess I just like to support the underdog lol


----------



## vvulture (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm confused...
Can someone please explain exactly what can and can't be achieved with RBE and the 6xxx cards ?
Seems like AMD have really knuckled down this time.


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

same here, i saved my bios with rbe 1.27 just changes the id (6970) and speed
900/1400, it goes to windows logo, than black screen.

second test, changend nothing, just saved the original bios file with rbe.

same result!

what is wrong??


----------



## vvulture (Jan 12, 2011)

merlino said:


> second test, changend nothing, just saved the original bios file with rbe.
> 
> same result!
> 
> what is wrong??



That is really interesting.....


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

merlino said:


> same here, i saved my bios with rbe 1.27 just changes the id (6970) and speed
> 900/1400, it goes to windows logo, than black screen.
> 
> second test, changend nothing, just saved the original bios file with rbe.
> ...



You can't change the speed!
You *MUST* change ONLY the 3d voltage (mv); 1175= 1.175v.  1250=1.250, etc.
Nothing else will work.  ATI drivers block bios speed changes for some reason.


----------



## vvulture (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, but what he is saying is that he opened original bios, made *no* changes, saved it and the problems persists..


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 12, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> My xfx hd 6970 does 1525mhz memory at stock volts, no errors in furmark, these cards seems to oc quite well on the memory. Im limited to around 950mhz on the core
> 
> Can't really complain though 950/1525 is a decent OC getting GTX 580 speeds with this card now
> 
> Just waiting on Bulldozer now, sandybridge looks awesome but I can't go over to intel, guess I just like to support the underdog lol



What's limiting you?  increasing vgpu doesn't help?  How much vgpu for 950 mhz?


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

yes, thats exactly what i said, i changed nothing and the computer boots just to the windows logo...

previously i´ve used the utility to just enable the shaders no voltages etc.
(by the way "thanks" for that great utility)

im working additional with sapphire trixx (900/1400 -1.1V)
absolutely stabel.

the reason why i tried to use the rbe is, disable trixx and the id changing (hopefully)


in the past, my 5850 works great with rbe (speed and voltages)


----------



## Pyr0 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had the windows logo problem too but that was before we had RBE and happened when I switched from an Asus ROM to the default
The PC would boot, but the image on the monitor would stick on the windows 7 loading logo. I could hear windows load in the background.
If you remove the display driver before flashing, windows should load normally and allow you to reinstall the driver


----------



## Elanzer (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't seem to adjust voltages properly on my 6850, whenever I changed them to anything, in any phase, the ATI driver won't load properly (CCC just says no ATI card is installed, device manager shows "device is having problems" for the ati 6800 series)

Currently flashed with a 6870 bios to get the increased overdrive range while retaining 2D clock/voltage throttling. The increase of voltage from 1.15v of the 6850 bios to the 6870's 1.175v doesn't help my core overclock by even 5mhz, it just adds power drain/heat/noise, so I want to set it back to 1.15v.


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

Pyr0 said:


> I've had the windows logo problem too but that was before we had RBE and happened when I switched from an Asus ROM to the default
> The PC would boot, but the image on the monitor would stick on the windows 7 loading logo. I could hear windows load in the background.
> If you remove the display driver before flashing, windows should load normally and allow you to reinstall the driver



...but after the driver installation and reboot, same sh.. again.
i guess something is wrong with the drivers.
hopefully the next driver release will solve different kind of problems


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 12, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> What's limiting you?  increasing vgpu doesn't help?  How much vgpu for 950 mhz?



Card is unstable for me with anything over 950mhz on core regardless of voltage, the memory goes from 1375 stock to 1525 with the same stock volts. 

To be honest 950/1525 is a decent overclock and im benchmarking at GTX 580 levels, think my CPU is holding me back getting a higher score.

running card at 950/1450 24/7 clock at 1.225volts

Achieved by flashing with RBE to get 1.225 voltage, then max out ccc and allow it to start with windows so have constane 950/1450.

Hopefully new bios's or updated RBE could allow clock speed bios flashing in the future?

Does anybody have the HD 6970 LCS Bios? That Bios runs at 925/1425 stock and migt have higher ccc limit than non oc cards....


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

ok, it works - after lots of tests, rbe gives me a working bios.

in this test i changed only the id to 6970, nothing else.
but this is not working, for instance 3dmark 06 signs my card still as a 6950.

has anybody success with "id changing" so far?


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 12, 2011)

merlino said:


> ok, it works - after lots of tests, rbe gives me a working bios.
> 
> in this test i changed only the id to 6970, nothing else.
> but this is not working, for instance 3dmark 06 signs my card still as a 6950.
> ...



Changed the Asus bios to XFX Version to match my card? That worked no problem.







Why are you trying to change the HD 6950 ID? I would have just bought a HD 6970 to be sure I get higher speeds, I know HD 6950 can be flashed to HD 6970 bios, but keep hearing that people are getting memory errors, and card hits power limits much earlier than HD 6970. When I bought my HD 6970 it was only around £40 more than HD 6950, worth the extra in my opinion to assure high clocks. HD 6970 is cheap as chips for its performance...


----------



## Scyphe (Jan 12, 2011)

merlino said:


> ok, it works - after lots of tests, rbe gives me a working bios.
> 
> in this test i changed only the id to 6970, nothing else.
> but this is not working, for instance 3dmark 06 signs my card still as a 6950.
> ...



Wait, you can't use RBE to unlock your 6950 to 6970. 

The only thing you can do with your 6950/6970 as of now is to change VID4 from 1175mV. What you did was change the Device label which doesn't do anything.


----------



## Matess (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I used RBE for raise voltage and it works! 

but... what bios are you using?

if i use asus bios, then it is possible to run SD and check "overclocking range enchantment", but it has no use, because GPU is underclocked to something around 450MHz in furmark.

when i use sapphire 6970 bios and change only voltage to 1,25V, then i can overclock my GPU to 950MHz *without* underclocking in furmark, but i cannot raise GPU frequency over 950MHz. Changing upper limit for GPU isnt working in RBE for me.


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

Scyphe said:


> Wait, you can't use RBE to unlock your 6950 to 6970.
> 
> The only thing you can do with your 6950/6970 as of now is to change VID4 from 1175mV. What you did was change the Device label which doesn't do anything.



my card is already unlocked to 1536 shaders. i´ve already made the bios mod!

next try was to get a id 6970 instead of 6950.

but like i said, its still not possible.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> OK?! Will try again tomorrow - to late here again   Thx for your Info...
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...



HIS 6850 original BIOS. Driver is 10.12a.


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 12, 2011)

OK a few things need to be said again:

*You can only change Voltage on 69xx cards with RBE 1.27 Not clocks*!
Changing the device ID is not going to give you more performance, *you still own a 6950*, 1536 shaders yes.
*tricking the driver into giving more performance...NO*
Yes you do need to shut down , not just a reboot.
The *Powertune slider still plays a part when adding volts*. You still need to push the slider to +20 to keep throttling away.


----------



## Stryder (Jan 12, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> OK a few things need to be said again:
> 
> *You can only change Voltage on 69xx cards with RBE 1.27 Not clocks*!


Does this apply to 68xx cards as well or just to 6950/6970s?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 12, 2011)

Stryder said:


> Does this apply to 68xx cards as well or just to 6950/6970s?



I do not own a 68xx card , but a PM to Baggzlash should give you an answer.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 12, 2011)

Stryder said:


> Does this apply to 68xx cards as well or just to 6950/6970s?


Yes, it does.


----------



## r3lu84 (Jan 12, 2011)

Unfortunately i found that upping the voltage has little effect on increasing the GPU frequency, since for 950MHz, which is another 20MHz beyond what i could do before, i need no less than 1,25V to attain stable operation. At this level the cooling fan is beginning to sound like a vacuum cleaner (not that with stock voltage was much quieter to begin with).

I have found however that my Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 does very well if i mod the bios with the 6950 voltage table. The card still runs perfectly at 880MHz/1500Mhz (930Mhz/1500MHz with stock 1,175V). Even if i lose all overclocking headroom, the video card becomes almost whisper silent, even in really heavy games like Metro 2033. The GPU temperature drops to just 85°C, from ~91°C with default voltage, not much improvement but enough to ensure a very quiet operation.

At the very least reducing the GPU voltage allows for a truly great power/performance ratio, while reducing noise considerably. Also this might be a great mod for those who intend to use the 6970 in crossfire, even if it comes at the expense of losing the already marginal overclocking headroom.

This time AMD wanted so much to beat the GTX 570 that they simply pushed the 6970 too far, going beyond the possibilities of the otherwise pretty good vapor chamber cooler. The 6970 is simply too hot and power hungry, and PowerTune cannot save it from that fact. AMD already overclocked the Radeon 6970 from factory; there is little point in going any further, unless you have one of those full cover waterblocks mounted.

Anyway, many thanks to the developer *BAGZZlash* for this very useful tool.


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 12, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> *You can only change Voltage on 69xx cards with RBE 1.27 Not clocks*!


Regarding 6950@6970:

Shoud we mention here also which of the 4 VIDS are possible to change if you want to make a 6950@6970?

Murjuk said hes was able to change an HIS 6850 original BIOS (and flashed it??)

My experience is that with a 6970 BIOS and flashing to 6950 with modded 2D GPU ist not possible. Only 3D VID works for me....

Tried it very often now but evertime the same end:
The almost famous "Blackscreen after Winlogo and Logonsound" error occurred....
Keep in mind that without Driver Win starts normally - Whatever I changed in RBE.....
Hell - what did ATI/AMD to us with this driverlimitations?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Regarding 6950@6970:
> 
> Murjuk said hes was able to change an HIS 6850 original BIOS (and flashed it??)



I have changed only 2D and 3D voltages, not the clocks.


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually the 2d volts can be altered as well. I know this because my cards are hard modded for volts and I have a pair of multimeters hooked up to them.

This needs to be said again: Shut off your computers power supply for a min to allow the board to drain. I know the motherboard I am using (ASUS Rampage III Extreme) keeps power to alot of components as long as the power is on. I saw my Vendor change etc and had assumed the flash was complete. It took fully powering down to completely load the proper bios.

*TL;DR : Turn off PSU and allow at least 1 min to pass before turning on PC and rebooting.*


----------



## merlino (Jan 12, 2011)

well, i have a strange problem with my 6950@6970
as soon as i changed just the 3dvolts from 1.1 to 1,175 in rbe voltage registersettings
with a functionally bios mod, 2d rendering errors appears all over the screen.

backwards to 1.1 everything is ok.

how can that happen?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 12, 2011)

Murjuk said:


> I have changed only 2D and 3D voltages, not the clocks.



If you read me complete post you can see that I spoke only about the volts. So thank you for this additional info, anyway...


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wasn't totally stable at 950/1450 with 1.25 volts, upped to 1.275volts, seems rock solid now.

Heaven benchmark results with,

HD 6970 950/1450 1.275Volts
PII 1055t 3.6GHZ 1.35volts


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 12, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Wasn't totally stable at 950/1450 with 1.25 volts, upped to 1.275volts, seems rock solid now.



Good to know.  What does it do to your temps and fan speed?


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Voltage 0 and 3 are set with "---", should we change it ?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

You have to open GPU registers Button and change volts there...

VID4 is for 3D and the most point of interest


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks but i've 1065 on VID4 and 1100 on VID3 with my 6950 unlocked shaders bios  (i want to keep RAM timing/voltage)... Which One is For 3D ?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

So are you able to read?  Please read (really read) my post 72 of me... *VID4 is 3D!*


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

Have another quite strage behaviour...

If I play eg. mkv files my card goes in UVD Mode with 500/1375 -> OK
But when I stopped the playback the card did not return to 2D clocks...

Anybody has the same? Driver problems again?


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 13, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Have another quite strage behaviour...
> 
> If I play eg. mkv files my card goes in UVD Mode with 500/1375 -> OK
> But when I stopped the playback the card did not return to 2D clocks...
> ...



thats completely normal

sorry just realized what you wrote (did not return to normal 2d clocks thats not normal)


----------



## vvulture (Jan 13, 2011)

Mirmendis said:


> Thanks but i've 1065 on VID4 and 1100 on VID3 with my 6950 unlocked shaders bios  (i want to keep RAM timing/voltage)... Which One is For 3D ?
> [url]http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/4351/35594757.jpg[/URL]



Me too...   my 6950 3D voltage of 1.1v is also in Vid 3.   I haven't touched a single thing.
This is the ORIGINAL 6950 bios which i opened in RBE just to check.
I too have 1.065v in Vid4 which does not correspond with 3D voltage of 1.1v

Again, this is untouched original bios.

cheers


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 13, 2011)

Change vid 3, then.  Then see if you gain any more mhz.  You can always either change it back or just reflash a backup bios...


----------



## Black Flag (Jan 13, 2011)

I want to change voltage and GPU clocks through bios edit to my two 6870's. So It wil work to add 1.3 voltage and speeds of 1000 MHz to core - 1250 MHz to memory, on upper level (XFX Black Edition Bios)? So it's easy now to change the Vendor ID and flash it without issues?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

Black Flag said:


> I want to change voltage and GPU clocks through bios edit to my two 6870's. So It wil work to add 1.3 voltage and speeds of 1000 MHz to core - 1250 MHz to memory, on upper level (XFX Black Edition Bios)? So it's easy now to change the Vendor ID and flash it without issues?



Yes (and no) - Just yesterday I gone crazy and put 1300 mV on VID4 for my XFX6950@6970..

That gave me 1000/1500 !!! Set the Fan, just to be save, on loudly 80%...

3DMark11 without any problems: *Incredible P6023*

But hey - This is really nothing for a 24/7 Setup! Went back to save 950/1450 @ 1225 mV @ maxFan 60% (max only be reached in Furmark)

*Any sugestion/help for my clock Problem:*
After UVD (Unified Video Decoder) clocks (500/1375) my Card did not return to 2D Clocks (250/150) - Even wen I start 3D it remains in 500/1375 - Only reeboot helps at the moment....
On the other hand: 2D to 3D works fine and back works fine!
Looks like a 12a driver bug (Read also the same in an other forum)


----------



## vvulture (Jan 13, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Yes (and no) - Just yesterday I gone crazy and put 1300 mV on VID4 for my XFX6950@6970..
> 
> That gave me 1000/1500 !!! Set the Fan, just to be save, on loudly 80%...
> 
> ...



How did you set your clocks ?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

vvulture said:


> How did you set your clocks ?



With MSI Afterburner
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Afterburner-2.1.0-Beta-5-download-2604.html

...

To go over 950/1450 you have to go to MSI Afterburner Folder and Edit a File

*MSI Afterburner.cfg

Find line: EnableUnofficialOverclocking

And set 0 to 1*

But be informed that Powerplay clock settinges (2D / UVD / 3D) will be deactivated and you go with full 3D....   Or you chose to make Profiles in Afterburner.....


----------



## vvulture (Jan 13, 2011)

Right...   i can use Trixx.  does same thing.

cheers


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone has tested Rbe 1.27 with just 6950 or 6950 with unlocked shaders ?


----------



## merlino (Jan 13, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Yes (and no) - Just yesterday I gone crazy and put 1300 mV on VID4 for my XFX6950@6970..
> 
> That gave me 1000/1500 !!! Set the Fan, just to be save, on loudly 80%...
> 
> ...



i have this problem since ein worked with ati drivers and an 5850 from asus.
i helped me like this: shortcut in win 7 (win+p) a small window appears, then choose
in this order: *(extended -> double -> single)*

may it helps you too.
its just a try.

good look


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 13, 2011)

one question: if I increase GPU voltage to 1.175v on my 6950, does memory voltage stay still or does it also increase proportionally?


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Probably stay still, the best way would be to go with a 6950 unlocked bios and up gpu voltage with rbe. So Ram timing/voltage doesn't change and we can push the gpu clock higher. But which vid is for 3d  ? Vid3 or 4 ???


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 13, 2011)

it depends; if there is only one voltage generator, the two could be connected...


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah but if the two are connected, Asus with smart doctor can damage the card too, strange ...


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 13, 2011)

true. but the idea came to me from this:

card    GPU    memory
6950    1.1 ---- 1.5
6970    1.175 -- 1.6

same proportion (both about 6,7% more for 6970)


----------



## merlino (Jan 13, 2011)

i´m a little bit confused about the voltage register settings,
on my 6950@6970.

i´ve used the "just shader mod" and want to know on which position in rbe
register settings the voltage could be increased. 
vid3 or vid4?

i tried both possibilities, i know that gpu-z shows just the previous settings (driver).
i´m not sure if the voltage (1,175) are active in 3D settings.

which programm shows me the real state?

(trixx, as, open hardware monitor - shows me 1.1V)


----------



## Mirmendis (Jan 13, 2011)

Same question i want to keep my unlocked shader bios too.


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all 
I have test 1.27 on my HD6870 voltset works well, but when I change MHZ 3D load, I can not read Regt win7 in, it stops
 watching some other bios and found out that they overclcok bios had a bios seen more
 sorry my english.

 See my test here
http://translate.google.com/transla...-1-27-ude-til-hd6xxx-med-voltset.html&act=url

no vtt set ? to HD6870


----------



## danc (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone else tried taking MSI 6950 signature for 950/1400 CCC limits? 
File is here http://www.badongo.com/file/24944640
Per thread is here http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=336386

I have tried going this direction.

1. dump my original bios
2. http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/Mod_BIOS_HD_6950.zip mod to full shaders
3. Use RBE extra signature of MSI 6950
4. Save signature to my mod bios.
5. Flash
6. Got to reinstall Catalyst
7. Boot...until Windows loading come up and PC fail to boot...did hard reset.

Any one else have time to test other direction...like using step 2 AFTER saving signature to original bios, then mod to 1536 shaders....any one has the time to do this test? TKY! and TKY Bagz for RBE 1.27!


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that RBE is not working for changing signature to 69xx, right now...


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

merlino said:


> i have this problem since ein worked with ati drivers and an 5850 from asus.
> i helped me like this: shortcut in win 7 (win+p) a small window appears, then choose
> in this order: *(extended -> double -> single)*
> may it helps you too.
> ...



Thank for your try to help me...

But finally I solved for myself... Think there was a driver/Bios/CCC mismatch...

I now took for my XFX6950 the BIOS of ASUS6970 (and set 1225 mV in RBE1.27) with ASUS Drivers and CCC from Catalyst 12a (dont like the ASUS Logo  )
Installed then MSI Afterburner for proper FAN curves...

And now PowerPlay/UVD Clocks are working properly!  FINALLY!


----------



## VinnieM (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm using the Asus 6950 unlocked shaders BIOS and have changed the 2D voltage to 850mv and so far it seems to work. It's idling now at 32C with the fan at 24% (lowest). Before it was probably just 1 or 2 degrees higher, but the lower the better


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 13, 2011)

VinnieM said:


> I'm using the Asus 6950 unlocked shaders BIOS and have changed the 2D voltage to 850mv and so far it seems to work. It's idling now at 32C with the fan at 24% (lowest). Before it was probably just 1 or 2 degrees higher, but the lower the better



That is very good to know.  Makes one of the most power efficient cards more so.

I will try tonight.  Thanks.


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 13, 2011)

any report/confirmation/denial about voltage of the GPU and memory being connected?


----------



## Charly (Jan 13, 2011)

Did several test to add voltage on my unlocked 6950 to 6970 (cfx) but it doesn't work.
With every 3d app. it hangs or resets the driver.
I did shut down the pc after a voltage flash and ofcourse flash both cards with winflash.

Also test with a 6950 bios ,but also the same.

I'm just waiting for msi ab. to work with crossfire.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 13, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> any report/confirmation/denial about voltage of the GPU and memory being connected?



I deny it, why would asus make software to kill/set fire to cards?


----------



## vvulture (Jan 13, 2011)

I am also reporting my confirmation of denial..      there would be no sense in tying gpu and ram voltages together.


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

Charly said:


> Did several test to add voltage on my unlocked 6950 to 6970 (cfx) but it doesn't work.
> With every 3d app. it hangs or resets the driver.
> I did shut down the pc after a voltage flash and ofcourse flash both cards with winflash.
> 
> ...



At what % do you set the fan? Fan and temp are very important if you clock or volt your card...

Try to set fan @ 60% fixed and see if this help....


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 13, 2011)

Has nothing to do with fan speeds.
The 3d aps wont even start.
I know what bug hes talking about.

The SAME bug happens with smartdoctor....I saw people posting about it...


----------



## Charly (Jan 14, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> At what % do you set the fan? Fan and temp are very important if you clock or volt your card...
> 
> Try to set fan @ 60% fixed and see if this help....



Hmm I can't, using a waterblock  

Even @ stock speeds it freezes, every bios with voltchange it just hangs in 3d.
Flashed it back without voltage change and everything is ok.


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 14, 2011)

Charly said:


> Hmm I can't, using a waterblock
> 
> Even @ stock speeds it freezes, every bios with voltchange it just hangs in 3d.
> Flashed it back without voltage change and everything is ok.



I had that happen 1 time, I reinstalled driver. put second card in, ran the install again and rebooted, worked fine after that.

also look in GPU-Z if you see 768 shaders and 4 ROPS then the driver didn't take.

just a note, only change volts in GPU register, do not try to cahnge it in the Power play states drop downs.


----------



## Charly (Jan 14, 2011)

Please post a screenshot with >1000core with cfx and kombuster running

I just change the #3 and #4, also #4 only.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 14, 2011)

Elanzer said:


> Can't seem to adjust voltages properly on my 6850, whenever I changed them to anything, in any phase, the ATI driver won't load properly (CCC just says no ATI card is installed, device manager shows "device is having problems" for the ati 6800 series)
> 
> Currently flashed with a 6870 bios to get the increased overdrive range while retaining 2D clock/voltage throttling. The increase of voltage from 1.15v of the 6850 bios to the 6870's 1.175v doesn't help my core overclock by even 5mhz, it just adds power drain/heat/noise, so I want to set it back to 1.15v.


wow! is everything stable after flashing 6850 with 6870 bios? i have an xfx 6850 (reference), so does it mean i can flash it with any 6870 reference bios getting it's clocks/voltages and CCC overdrive limit? i've always thought that the card won't boot after flashing 6850@6870.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 15, 2011)

Dragonheart said:


> wow! is everything stable after flashing 6850 with 6870 bios? i have an xfx 6850 (reference), so does it mean i can flash it with any 6870 reference bios getting it's clocks/voltages and CCC overdrive limit? i've always thought that the card won't boot after flashing 6850@6870.



Yes you can but first try if 6870 voltage and gpu/mem clocks are stable. You can try trixx or after burner programs to overclock. After that try flashing with "atiwinflash.exe *-fs* -p 0 6870bios.bin" command. After flashing new BIOS, check for stability again.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Murjuk*
I've already checked it for max OC and it's working stable at 950MHZ@1.262V/1100MHZ (tested for about 30 minutes in OCCT :] ). Max memory overclock is dissapointing. Even at 1150MHz without GPU OC at all my card hangs in 3D :/

well, thx for info, gonna flash some 6870 bios too


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 16, 2011)

Flashing a hd 6850 with a 6870 bios may cause the hdmi and display ports not to work.


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 16, 2011)

If you flash to a HD6870  from a 6850 bios look here
http://translate.google.com/transla...-1-27-ude-til-hd6xxx-med-voltset.html&act=url


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jan 16, 2011)

Im wondering why it could be that everytime i make even the slightest modification to my 6870 bios in rbe and then flash it, it seems to work, but then when i reboot into windows, catalyst doesnt recognise anything. So i can flash, but it fails as i cant do anything. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 16, 2011)

yes  it is a bios set more you ned,look in the link/foto


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jan 16, 2011)

ah kk, i got it to work now. now time to see how hard it can go. so far 1050 on gpu and 1225 mem. 

Dont suppose anyone knows of the max memory speed the 6870 can obtain is?


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a XSPC chipset blok on gpu  ?
whit air is load temp 82/82c max oc 1100/1245
an whit water it is 42/45c 
but it gives no room for more oc with water on only one doing temp, have tried up to 1.5v, which is something that stops me at 1110 on gpuen but do not know what it is


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 16, 2011)

It can be VTT but not in rbetool for HD6870, it was otherwise well with my overclock on my HD4890


----------



## Goodman (Jan 17, 2011)

Just stop here saying Thanks! & keep up to good work


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 17, 2011)

yes it is yummy some will spend time on us 
and so we require just into


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jan 17, 2011)

OCteamdenmark.M.v.r said:


> I have a XSPC chipset blok on gpu  ?
> whit air is load temp 82/82c max oc 1100/1245
> an whit water it is 42/45c
> but it gives no room for more oc with water on only one doing temp, have tried up to 1.5v, which is something that stops me at 1110 on gpuen but do not know what it is




ah ok, i was wondering about that, i hit about the same wall with my 6870 on air, i cannot seem to get it past 1100/1250 at 1.3v for gpu, however i notice once you got over about 82 degrees it seems to develope problems and artifacts. i am wondering if you have tried increasing your pcie voltage one the motherboard?


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 17, 2011)

no pci-e voltage on this modterbord :shadedshu
0 errors in 3Dmark at max oc, it freezes just,inside the test 0 artifacts.
only error whit mem, if I go over 1250=artifacts.
no artifacts the gpu if I goes over the 1110 all stop/freez 

Old vtt set,can help maybe,they did it whit HD4890.
no vtt set        http://www.octeamdenmark.com/forums/extreme-mods/3958-ati4890-bios-voltset-guide.html
behind came to a verse from rbetool where you could put VTT, into then you could only put the mem with GPUTOOL where I could put mem to 1.275v, gift a lot of room for more oc


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 17, 2011)

How are these factory overclocked cards possible if you can't change the core clock via bios?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 17, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> How are these factory overclocked cards possible if you can't change the core clock via bios?



They compile thier own BIOS so driver let windows boot. I think voltage changing is useless without clock change. So RBE became useless. I wish there will be solution to change clocks via BIOS.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 17, 2011)

I completely agree Voltage is useless if Clocking past CCC is unstable. For example with two or more cards ATI has a problem with that on some of their 6000 and 5000 series.


----------



## ewok666 (Jan 18, 2011)

Murjuk said:


> Yes you can but first try if 6870 voltage and gpu/mem clocks are stable. You can try trixx or after burner programs to overclock. After that try flashing with "atiwinflash.exe *-fs* -p 0 6870bios.bin" command. After flashing new BIOS, check for stability again.



Will this enable more shaders or is it just for voltage and oc limits?

Thanks


----------



## Martin von R (Jan 18, 2011)

here is the best bios i got
Powercoler 940/1100  mod to 3D 1.3v


----------



## Charly (Jan 18, 2011)

My highest was 1150/1200

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...tage___performance_radeon_hd_6850_21049_marks


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 18, 2011)

ewok666 said:


> Will this enable more shaders or is it just for voltage and oc limits?
> 
> Thanks



It will only add a little 3D voltage and increase clocks and overdrive limits. 6850 shaders are lazer cut. There is a post above says that display port and hdmi does not work with 6870 BIOS. I didn't check that outputs.


----------



## bonzai_cyberninja (Jan 18, 2011)

I am curious as to why we can only change the gpu voltage on the 6xxx series of cards, specificaly the 6870. and if there will be any eventual workaround for this. perhaps a custom driver or something similar that would enable the graphics card to be recognised?

I am also wondering if even though it may be possible to get clocks higher than 1100 on the gpu, is there any reason to be trying to go beyond this, seeing as rbe wont allow us any control over the memory voltage allowing for higher stable memory clocks over the 1200 zone?

Finally, this is more for bagzzlash, is there anything we can do to help you with further development of this wonderful tool?


----------



## MasterTB (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm having trouble flashing a Sapphire HD 6870.
What ever I modify in the bios causes a BSOD on windows 7 x64 if the AMD drivers are installed.
Is there a workarround for this? 
Or are this card out of the Overclock arena?

The settings I tried where:
clocks 970/1150
voltage 1.187 (obtained from trixx)
and a better fan curve.

Even though the flash was successful windows would BSOD as soon as I reinstalled the AMD drivers.
The card only worked as a standard vga card.

Any help??
Martin.-


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 3, 2011)

MasterTB said:


> Even though the flash was successful windows would BSOD as soon as I reinstalled the AMD drivers.
> 
> Any help??
> Martin.-



I had exactly the same problem with my 5970 - I found that if I reinstalled windows, it worked fine, but changing the clocks within the same OS install and just re-installing the gfx drivers make windows BSOD every time - kinda sux i know.

firstly try lower clocks when you flash, see if that works for you.


----------



## MasterTB (Mar 3, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> I had exactly the same problem with my 5970 - I found that if I reinstalled windows, it worked fine, but changing the clocks within the same OS install and just re-installing the gfx drivers make windows BSOD every time - kinda sux i know.
> 
> firstly try lower clocks when you flash, see if that works for you.



I have tried lower clocks, just the voltage and just the fan settings with no luck, BSOD every time.
I thought about reinstalling but I was hoping I had not to... damm AMD and their f...ked up drivers!

Oh, well....

PS is reinstalling a safe bet? I mean, what if the drivers are locked on what the card is "supposed" to run at and then I reinstall with the moded bios and get a BSOD again!?

Tough luck ah??
Martin.-


----------



## Exostenza (Mar 8, 2011)

I have an Asus 6950 and all I did was download the Asus 6970 bios and flash it onto my card. I now have it running via the CCC @ 940/1375 completely stable after hours of benchmarking and gaming there has not been a single problem. I have a custom fan profile with Afterburner as trying to change the fan profile with RBE on the bios level broke my card and did not let it go into 3d clocks. 

I now game and bench and never go over 62c with the stock fan and have better than 6970 power with my 6950! 

I was wondering when RBE will be fixed so I can change my fan profile in the bios and not have it break my 3d clocks. That is ALL I want to do with RBE and I have done it with all of my past ATi cards as I hate using extra software to control the fan...


----------



## DJManiac (Mar 8, 2011)

Exostenza said:


> I was wondering when RBE will be fixed so I can change my fan profile in the bios and not have it break my 3d clocks. That is ALL I want to do with RBE and I have done it with all of my past ATi cards as I hate using extra software to control the fan...



Exactly my opinion!  Only FAN control is missing in RBE for 6950/6970 then it will be perfect for me....


----------



## Qed (Mar 11, 2011)

Checking this thread, it seems there is no way to increase the overclock limit (using CCC) for an HD 6950, right?

Thanks.


----------



## tecnoworld (Mar 11, 2011)

uh...I'd say: "wrong":

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141858


----------



## Qed (Mar 11, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> uh...I'd say: "wrong":
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141858



Wow, I just read here about so many ppl getting the black screen :O

Thanks for the link, i will give it a try.


EDIT: Working great!


----------



## HawkFest (Apr 10, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> So are you able to read?  Please read (really read) my post 72 of me... *VID4 is 3D!*



I'm sorry to contradict you but that's not what I get on my end... *I need to change VID3, not VID4*. My GC is a reference Gigabyte HD 6950. As such I perfectly understand Mirmendis post#73 and doubts, since stock settings establishes VID3 with the highest voltage (VID3=1.1V whereas VID4=1.065V) for a reference card. I don't know ziltch about ASUS BIOS tweaks, all I can say is that for reference cards VID3 has the highest V setting.

*If I modify VID4*, after a couple hours of gaming GPU-Z shows me that 1.175V is never used, only 1.1V (which is the VID3 value) - _note the temperature though : that's another issue, after moding the fan in RBE, setting for automatic fan in CCC never gets over 28-30%, whatever I've set in RBE, and from now on I'm obliged to use CCC's manual fan setting to 50%, the automatic fan control is broken..._.





*If I modify VID3 instead of VID4* (and also manually set fan to 50% in CCC but that doesn't change the voltage selection from what I've noticed with my experimentations), after a couple hours of gaming GPU-Z shows me that 1.175 has been used.





More over, *I've cross-checked with log outputs from GPU-Z* (click "log to file" in the Sensors tab), and they clearly show that when I'm playing a heavy 3D game, 880MHz/1375Mhz/*1.175V (VDDC)* jumps in only if it's VID3 that has been modified (if VID4 is modified it caps at 880MHz/1375Mhz/1.1V) - whereas at other times it's either the low or 2D (UVD Powerplay state 2) setting that is in use, as show in the following image.





*Conclusion: I need to change VID3, not VID4, since VID3 values are taken into account when in "3D mode" * - actually we should say "when in Powerplay state 1 Mode 3" to be exact... Unless I'm really missing something, in which case I'd appreciate any clue about what would be wrong with what I've just wrote and experimented...

To recap for others, here's the sole modification I did to get 1.175V in "heavy-duty" modes, without forgetting to set CCC's Power control settings slider to +20% : VID3 has been changed from 1100 mV to 1175mV and that's all.


.


----------



## HawkFest (Apr 10, 2011)

Regarding my previous post, I have one question. Before trying to raise the voltage limit to 1.175V, I've noticed that I could still fluently run Crysis (all video settings to the max but without AA), using an OC of 880MHz/1375MHz/1.1V for 1536 unified shaders without modifying any voltage (look up the 1st image of previous post). Should I then revert back to stock voltage values, or would this render my OCs unavailable in the long run?


----------



## maluxc (Apr 14, 2011)

*flashing 4850*

Heita, pls look at my  saphire4850 flashed to 900/1300 @1.26 volts on a stock cooler with rbe.


----------



## maluxc (Apr 14, 2011)

maluxc said:


> Heita, pls look at my  saphire4850 flashed to 900/1300 @1.26 volts on a stock cooler with rbe.


----------



## louisly (May 5, 2011)

MasterTB said:


> I'm having trouble flashing a Sapphire HD 6870.
> What ever I modify in the bios causes a BSOD on windows 7 x64 if the AMD drivers are installed.
> Is there a workarround for this?
> Or are this card out of the Overclock arena?
> ...



The exact same problem for my HD6870. and I found this same issue in the other forums too. So any one can give the solutions???


----------

